# 2nd go at tx, how long did you leave it?



## xrachx (Sep 25, 2006)

First of all, hi...(((wave)))
                                  We have had our first IVF and we were blessed with a beautiful son, he is now 5 months and we are wanting to go again and have a little brother or sister for him, we arent using anything (i cant see us getting a natural) and we dont want to leave it too long before we jump on the rollercoaster again, what i was wondering is... How long did you leave it before you tried another go after having your baby?, what is was like being pregnant with a small child? is it really as hard as people say, having such a small gap? i would be very grateful for any views at all, thanks in advance, xrachx


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Hi

You might want to take a look at these two threads which have been up and running quite recently

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=130885.0

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=132702.0

Hope that helps.

Bev xx


----------



## Mrs CW (Jul 12, 2004)

I'm going to move your thread to Hoping for another Miracle, honey, as we've got a couple of threads about parenting and tx/pregnancy on Parents' chat already as Bev said, so you can have a look at those, plus you'll find lots more people who've actually decided to go for tx again who may be able to give you their experience. 

hope this helps you find the info you need.  

Claire x


----------



## xrachx (Sep 25, 2006)

Thankyou.x


----------



## Macmillan (Dec 26, 2006)

We've decided to go for it again now (my LO 5+ months too) as we guess that we're unlikely to be lucky first time again and if it takes several attempts then might as well get started now and keep the gap to a minimum.

Good luck  x


----------

